# Laptop for entertainment and moderate gaming



## Pranav19 (Aug 9, 2013)

1) What is your budget? 40k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
鈥� Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:hp,dell
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? College work, movies, and gonna start some gaming.


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?1366*768


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish) mostly local purchase in pune but if getting good online purchase from flipkart is also possible. I havent gamed since fifa 09 aging deaktop looking to start gaming again if i find some time. 

I have a shortlisted hp 2312ax should go for it or any other good one in that is amd a10 good compared to i5 3rd generation. Will buy on sunday if possible or then month end. Kindly suggest thank you.
Typed this on a mobile so sorry for formatting mistakes if any
Looking forward to your suggestions


----------



## Mukez32 (Aug 10, 2013)

40 k ?

Lenovo Z580.

No second thoughts.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 10, 2013)

Increase budget by Rs 4.9k and get Z500, trust me you wont regret it


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2013)

if you are buying from pune, then better check tilak road, Swargate and try to bargain, that place has so many laptop showrooms and provide very competitive priced laptops.

and go for I5 3rd gen with minimum AMD 7670M graphic card in Nvidia look for GT 630 or GT 740M.


----------



## Pranav19 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks z500 is 11k above my budget dont think i will be able to extend that much also my my family is little averse to lenovo, so looking in dell or hp only.

So i should look for i5 3rd gen nly and not amd a10 or a8?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 10, 2013)

Pranav19 said:


> Thanks z500 is 11k above my budget dont think i will be able to extend that much also my my family is little averse to lenovo, so looking in dell or hp only.
> 
> So i should look for i5 3rd gen nly and not amd a10 or a8?


The model you are taking about is probably with 2gb card check out the price of 1gb card it will be around 43 or 44k locally.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 11, 2013)

This laptop is best for you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2013)

RON28 said:


> This laptop is best for you.


Z500 is better


----------



## $hadow (Aug 11, 2013)

Yup z500 is better.


----------



## Pranav19 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions. Personally i dint want to go for lenovo opting from hp or dell only. So z500 is cancelled.
Hows hp pavilion 15-E016TX .
Any other suggestions than Z500


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 11, 2013)

Pranav19 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. Personally i dint want to go for lenovo opting from hp or dell only. So z500 is cancelled.
> Hows hp pavilion 15-E016TX .
> Any other suggestions than Z500



It's good if you're really inclined to Hp. But the graphic card is no better than 7670hd


----------



## dusu94 (Aug 12, 2013)

u can go for dell inspiron 14r special edition


----------



## arka (Aug 12, 2013)

how is 8670m ? a friend bought the e016tx today ... he was at the same situation as pranav .. only hp and Dell.. he asked me how is the gfx card , I told it will be slightly better than the 7670m as he used 7670 before...


----------



## RON28 (Aug 12, 2013)

I suggested him Dell because he doesn't want Lenovo, Dell 14R turbo or Dell 14R SE is only option left for you.


----------



## Pranav19 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you guys so will be buying the e016tx in next two weeks. Will report it after getting or if any change in decision thanks again.


----------



## Pranav19 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi guys got the HP laptop. Thanks for your suggestions. I have two questions
1. It has one single partition of 906gb and one small recovery partition. Do i need to partition the C drive for my media files if yes how to do it?  Or should i leave it that way only.
2. The graphics is showing only the intel graphics how to switch to amd graphics.
Thanks


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats! How much did it cost you?
1. you can use disk management to create partitions. press the windows key+w together and type "hard disk" you'll find create and manage hard disk partitions. Alternatively, use MiniTool partition wizard Home for creating partitions
2. If you've installed all the drivers correctly, right click on desktop and you'll see configure AMD switchable graphics (I'm guessing). Does the 8670M show up in display adapters in device manager?


Pranav19 said:


> Hi guys got the HP laptop. Thanks for your suggestions. I have two questions
> 1. It has one single partition of 906gb and one small recovery partition. Do i need to partition the C drive for my media files if yes how to do it?  Or should i leave it that way only.
> 2. The graphics is showing only the intel graphics how to switch to amd graphics.
> Thanks


----------



## Pranav19 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks bro it cost 46.3 with 3 yrs warranty.. 
I search on net about the partitioning, couldnt find ideal values for C drive any suggestions.
2. I haven't installed anything yet. Closed the lappy now gt to get up early tmr will check tmr evening.
Hopefully i will get a broadband in 2-3 days. Cheers.

As this is my first laptop finding it different used a desktop my whole life. Will update u guys when i explore it.


----------



## tushargupta (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats for the buy.
post some pics of ur lappy..


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2013)

congrats, Make C drive as 100 GB as you laptop has 1TB HDD.


----------



## Pranav19 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks.
Will post pics as soon as i get good internet connection


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 20, 2013)

Pranav19 said:


> Thanks bro it cost 46.3 with 3 yrs warranty..
> I search on net about the partitioning, couldnt find ideal values for C drive any suggestions.
> 2. I haven't installed anything yet. Closed the lappy now gt to get up early tmr will check tmr evening.
> Hopefully i will get a broadband in 2-3 days. Cheers.
> ...



I would suggest at least 200GB on C Drive because you have ample space! The more free space in the os installed drive, better the system responds. As it is, you get 750gb free space for other partitions. even if  you make 3 more they can stand at 250gb each(or 375gb in case of 2 more) 
do post some pics! Is the 2 year extended warranty offer still active?


----------



## Pranav19 (Aug 21, 2013)

I partitioned with 100gb as c drive already!!! And rest one drive of 800gb.
I got the warranty through contact of one of my cousins.
No MS office only office 365 trial version. Have to start finding apps for 64 bit windows all my earlier apps setups are for 32 bit :'(


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Aug 21, 2013)

32 bit apps will work with 64 bit systems.. don't worry on that front.. you should still install 64 bit versions of softwares, preferably. That dos not mean the existing 32 bit ones won't work.. 


Pranav19 said:


> I partitioned with 100gb as c drive already!!! And rest one drive of 800gb.
> I got the warranty through contact of one of my cousins.
> No MS office only office 365 trial version. Have to start finding apps for 64 bit windows all my earlier apps setups are for 32 bit :'(


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mukez32 said:


> 40 k ?
> 
> Lenovo Z580.
> 
> No second thoughts.


 !!!!


----------

